# Do you allow your pets to sleep in your bed with you?



## Linda (Aug 17, 2015)

I've never liked the idea of sleeping with pets and didn't do it as a child and never dreamed I would as an adult.  Also all the alternative/natural health care people I've seen always said that's a good way to get parasites from your pets etc.  So then 2 years ago little Seth came into our life and everything changed!  And then after our son passed we inherited his little dog Minnie Mouse.   So now we have these 2 little mutts hogging up the bed at night but I couldn't imagine life without them.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2015)

I never thought I’d want a pet sleeping on my bed, but then I got a cat.  She usually sleeps someplace in the living room and when I try to coax her into sleeping on my bed she resists.  A handful of times over 5 yrs she has slept at the foot of my bed, but usually jumps off sometime before morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2015)

My cat Loki has been sleeping with me near or on my pillow since he was a kitten.  Now that we have the room air conditioner on for the summer months, he seems to favor his spots in other rooms...but is welcome and will likely return when we retire the AC for the winter.  He sleeps with us also when we go camping in our camper.

My dog always had a dedicated spot at the foot of the bed on my side (king sized bed), but he's older now and suffering with some health issues including arthritis, so he no longer joins us, but sleeps on the carpeted floor at the foot of the bed.  Our last girl dog had severe epilepsy, among other health problems, and she slept between our pillows.  That was good for us, as when she had seizures in the middle of the night, we were well aware and could assist her.

We never had any kind of flea issues where I live, and that's all I could think of that would mandate me to take care of the problem before inviting the pet onto the furniture.  My pets have always had full access to the home, as they are part of the family and no less.  I never had pets other than fish, etc. as a child, so now I welcome them everywhere I go as my furkids.


----------



## Debby (Aug 17, 2015)

When I was a kid, our family would go visit my dad's sister and husband and they had three kids and pets.  When the visit went on into the evening, we kids would get put to bed altogether to sleep until it was time to go and as my aunt was less than fastidious, the bed as I recall, always seemed to smell funky and like pee.  Not sure if it was the kids or the pets to blame for all of that, but ever since, I've never wanted my pets in my bed.  They have their bed, I have mine.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 17, 2015)

Our 3 cats are banned from the bedroom, due to my allergy-related asthma.   Our 2 small dogs stay in crates in the bedroom, the crates are their private little dens, and they do well overnight.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 17, 2015)

I have one dog that sleeps in our bed..   three dogs that sleep at the foot of our bed.. and 5 cats that sleep in the rest of the house..  We don't allow the cats in our room as they have a propensity for walking on my head around 3am every night.. and rattling the window blinds.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 17, 2015)

Allow? What "allow"? My cat allows me to sleep in my bed.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Georgia, I am with you. My furry deities graciously share my queen size bed with me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 17, 2015)

It's a good thing that only one cat lives with me because my bed is a double.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 17, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Allow? What "allow"? My cat allows me to sleep in my bed.




Exactly. I don't want to go to sleep if the cats aren't on the bed with me. My cats over the years have been pretty good with letting me sleep. I can't complain.

It's just my opinion but my pets belong on the bed with me. I'm more concerned about catching something from people.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> ....  Now that we have the room air conditioner on for the summer months, he seems to favor his spots in other rooms....



 SB, my cat is like that too, especially now since the AC went out downstairs.  Actually it's working out pretty well, because mine prefers to sleep between my legs. She spends 10 minutes pushing the covers down to make just the right size nest.  Makes it very difficult to turn over at night.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 17, 2015)

Every night there is a race to the bedroom between hubby,myself and PJ,our tubby Manx. She`s 22 pounds and insists on sleeping on my feet,so when we can sneak into the bedroom and leave her behind,we do. She can go find a kid to sleep with.  My sister and her hubby sleep with 5 dogs-4 Whippets and a Cocker. Queen size bed. Don`t know how they do it....


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yep. My dog is so big he takes up half the bed. He never sleeps the night all the way through  as he likes to move around in the house. He usually steps on top of me when getting out. :disturbed:


----------



## Shirley (Aug 17, 2015)

My dog is not allowed in the bedrooms.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 17, 2015)

Until he died 3 years ago my 15 year old shih tsu always slept in my bed. In summer on top of the covers and in winter under the covers at my feet.....blissfully warm. Often I would wake to find his head on the pillow next to mine.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is why my dog is not allowed into the bedrooms.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

What a precious face!


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 17, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Here is why my dog is not allowed into the bedrooms.



I'm missing something. Other than seeing a dog, this doesn't tell me why. Not questioning your decision......many won't allow dogs even in a house.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 17, 2015)

Because she is so big and hairy. She has the run of the rest of the house and she has a nice big pen to play in. My back door opens into her pen and she can come and go as she pleases. She lets me know when she wants to go out.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny posts. I don't have any furry pets.
The tadpoles sleep outside. :grin:


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 17, 2015)

My dogs have always slept where they want -- they are part of my family (actually, they ARE my family).  Some have wanted to sleep on the bed, some not.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2015)

I guess I should be okay with my cat not sleeping on my bed. I've heard of people's pets having a bathroom accident on the bed. :eeew:

Once I gave my cat too many treats and she got sick on my comforter...my fault.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

As we age,  we are quite likely to have bathroom accidents in bed also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2015)

My bed is kind of high so I put my dog in the bed with me when I first go to bed.  I pet her and she gives me kisses in return, then she sleeps a little and then she jumps out of the bed and goes sleep under it.  In the morning when she hears me wake up she jumps as high as she can until she lands in the bed and licks my face to wake me up.  She is a small dog, a shih tsu, and a really sweet one.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes Shirley, I can see she is a big girl!    And hairy.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 17, 2015)

I used to have a big, black lab who slept on the bed. If we moved she would growl at us and if my ex snored she would get off the bed and go and sleep in the lounge room.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 18, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Allow? What "allow"? My cat allows me to sleep in my bed.



You are allowed a bed?  Our cat allows us to sleep in HER bed!

Seriously, our cats gave always slept ion our bed, but not our dogs.  

We did draw the line when one of our Siamese insisted on snuggling gown, under the covers, actually between us!


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 18, 2015)

...of course Bella sleeps in my bed, she has her own side of the bed, her own pillow, her own recliner.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 18, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ...of course Bella sleeps in my bed, she has her own side of the bed, her own pillow, her own recliner.....



and her own servant, of course, which is as it should be


----------



## Rocky (Aug 18, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Allow? What "allow"? My cat allows me to sleep in my bed.



_Mine, too ... and she's a bed hog !!  
And I wouldn't change a thing ... _


----------



## jujube (Aug 18, 2015)

One of my sisters sleeps with two pugs, one incontinent (she finally put diapers on him).  The other one sleeps with two giant labs.  Even with a king-sized bed, there's not much room for her and her husband.   When I house sit for them, the dogs sleep in the living room.....I don't sleep with dogs, at least not 4-legged ones.   As the saying goes, "Lie down with dogs, get up with fleas".


----------



## Linda (Aug 18, 2015)

jujube said:


> One of my sisters sleeps with two pugs, one incontinent (she finally put diapers on him).  The other one sleeps with two giant labs.  Even with a king-sized bed, there's not much room for her and her husband.   When I house sit for them, the dogs sleep in the living room.....I don't sleep with dogs, at least not 4-legged ones.   As the saying goes, "Lie down with dogs, get up with fleas".




So far I don't have fleas.  I'll have my husband check again tomorrow.   But, if it were up to me, I'd have the dogs sleep in nice little doggie beds and NOT in our bed.


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2015)

In high school I slept with my favorite cat every night. He slept under the covers and with his head on the pillows like a human. It was too precious. I've never shared my bed with dogs who can become more prone to separation anxiety than cats. It's opening up a can of worms so the dog should sleep in a dog bed.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 19, 2015)

I shared a bed with my ex for 30 years and with my shih tsu for 15 years...........I really miss the shih tsu.


----------



## Linda (Aug 19, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I shared a bed with my ex for 30 years and with my shih tsu for 15 years...........I really miss the shih tsu.



You are funny mitchezz.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2015)

jujube said:


> One of my sisters sleeps with two pugs, one incontinent (she finally put diapers on him).  The other one sleeps with two giant labs.  Even with a king-sized bed, there's not much room for her and her husband.   When I house sit for them, the dogs sleep in the living room.....I don't sleep with dogs, at least not 4-legged ones.   As the saying goes, "Lie down with dogs, get up with fleas".




I'd rather sleep with dogs than some of the things I see people sleeping with.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 26, 2015)

My mother's cat slept with me when I was a kid. She traveled every night, she'd put me to bed then walk up to my parents room for the night. Over the years there were always cats, sometimes a baby in our bed. Now the dogs have pretty much taken over. Together they weigh a bit over a hundred pounds so It's like having a third person in bed sometimes. It's funny when we got Sophie hubby said no dog in the bedroom
After her separation anxiety showed itself
She can sleep on her bed on the bedroom floor
Then she started sleeping on my feet
Okay, as long as she stays at the foot of the bed
Then came Callie
He can sleep with our daughter
Except he knew Sophie was with us so he would scratch the door
Okay if he stays at the foot of the bed
But he has peach fuzz fur and he gets so very cold
Okay just keep his claws out of my back please


----------



## Cookie (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, I always allowed my cats to sleep with me and they even had their own pillows. I love the sound of their purring and trilling when I go to sleep.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

Our cats always had a place on our bed.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2015)

Over the past several months my cat Bella has developed a slightly different routine.  From my bed she can hear me brushing teeth. She jumps off the bed. Then I put something in her snack bowl. Lights out, except the nite lite in the kitchen. I say “Good Night”. She perches at the bedroom entrance. About 5 minutes later she sprints to the big chair in bedroom corner and settles in.  She only uses her kitty bed for naps.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Over the past several months my cat Bella has developed a slightly different routine.  From my bed she can hear me brushing teeth. She jumps off the bed. Then I put something in her snack bowl. Lights out, except the nite lite in the kitchen. I say “Good Night”. She perches at the bedroom entrance. About 5 minutes later she sprints to the big chair in bedroom corner and settles in.  She only uses her kitty bed for naps.



Our boy cat, Christopher, used to perch at my wife's feet and look up as if to say "hey, it's bedtime".  She had her own room and she and Christopher headed there about 11pm.  He's gone but he was a sweet boy.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2015)

A couple times I got out of bed to get something cold to drink and apparently Bella had moved to the floor. _OMG….I stepped on her tail!_ Such a loud, piercing scream. I felt terrible.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 26, 2015)

G-d bless Tuxedo cats!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Karen99 (Dec 26, 2015)

We've had dogs and cats over the years.  They have all slept with us or in the case of the one bigger dog...near us.  They were our family.  Our little doggie is the sweetest little thing and snuggles like crazy.  When I had cats..they even slept behind my pillow.  Cats are wonderfully relaxing with that motorboat purr.

our 18 year old tabby passed away last summer.  He is missed.

:sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## Linda (Dec 26, 2015)

I've enjoyed seeing all the pet photos, reading the cartoons and hearing the lovely pet stories.  Where would we be without our furry friends?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2015)

My bed is kind of high and Bonnie has a bit of arthritis so she hasn't tried to get up on the bed -- she'd be welcome if she did, though.  She starts out the night sleeping on the couch-- I pet her and then put her blankie over her now that it's so cold and she makes a little sigh and contentedly goes off to sleep.  Sometime in the night she usually gets up and comes to her bed on the floor beside my bed.  I find the sound of her breathing kind of comforting.  She's a pretty good snorer on occasion, too.   A lot of the time she likes to sleep on her back with all her feet in the air -- so cute to see a big ol' pitbull sleeping upside down with her feet in the air.  I just love her dearly.  I can't understand why someone would abandon such a wonderful dog at the shelter, but their loss is my gain!


----------

